

OAuth2 in Python [pdf] - nmundar
http://goodcode.io/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/OAuth-edited.pdf

======
est
Fun fact: python-oauth2 does not support oauth2. Despite its name (similar
names like httplib2, urllib3)

[https://github.com/simplegeo/python-
oauth2/issues/92](https://github.com/simplegeo/python-oauth2/issues/92)

~~~
denibertovic
This is true, the article does _not_ use python-oauth2 though. It shows how to
do the flow manually...well using requests. :)

------
elicox
Yeah this is the future! Literally!

Look the last change date in the pdf: [http://goodcode.io/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/OAuth-edited.p...](http://goodcode.io/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/OAuth-edited.pdf)

~~~
senko
Ooops. There goes our time machine secret...

Fixed, thanks for pointing it out.

------
wyuenho
This isn't a guide for Python programmers. It's a guide for Django
programmers.

~~~
senko
Django is there only to implement the views. You can just as easily use Flask
or Pyramid or other framework, but if you want to give a complete example (or
indeed, to implement OAuth), you do need to use _something_ (even if that's
BaseHTTPServer, if that rocks your boat).

Edited to add: Django-only guide would be: "use django-allouth. done."

------
kordless
This 'guide' doesn't address refresh tokens at all.

~~~
nmundar
GitHub and Facebook don't use refresh tokens. Token lifetime is covered and
guide explicitly states in intro that it uses GitHub and Facebook services.

